# "People shouldn't fear their government;   the government should fear its people



## kincaid

Does:

"Οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πρέπει να φοβούνται τις κυβερνήσεις τους 
η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να φοβούνται το λαό"

Translate to:

"People shouldn't fear their government; 
the government should fear its people."


Thanks to whoever helps


----------



## tightrope

The greek sentence is not entirely correct. In my opinion, it should be:

"Οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πρέπει να φοβούνται τις κυβερνήσεις τους, 
οι κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να φοβούνται το λαό"

or

"Οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πρέπει να φοβούνται τις κυβερνήσεις τους, 
η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να φοβάται το λαό""


----------



## kincaid

I thank you for taking your time and telling me this. I will wait for more responses to agree or disagree, but I think yours is the correct version of it.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

It is. Bear in mind that in Greek, nouns with a plural meaning (e.g. the police, the government, the team etc.) do not use a plural verb, i.e. in Greek we don't say "The police are coming" but "the police *is *coming" (η αστυνομία έρχεται).


----------



## anthodocheio

tightrope said:


> The greek sentence is not entirely correct. In my opinion, it should be:
> 
> "Οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πρέπει να φοβούνται τις κυβερνήσεις τους,
> οι κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να φοβούνται το λαό"
> 
> or
> 
> "Οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πρέπει να φοβούνται τις κυβερνήσεις τους,
> η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να φοβάται το λαό"


 
To those we could add: 

"Οι άνθρωποι δε θα πρέπει να φοβούνται την κυβέρνησή τους. 
Η κυβέρνηση *θα* πρέπει να φοβάται το λαό."

Both in singular..


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I don't agree. This *θα* is often used when translating should, but it's not natural in Greek.


----------



## anthodocheio

ateaofimdomar said:


> i don't agree. This *θα* is often used when translating should, but it's not natural in greek.


 
Εγώ έτσι θα το έλεγα. Άλλωστε το είχε στην πρώτη πρόταση. Γιατί όχι στη δεύτερη;
Τέλος πάντων... Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι μπορούν να μπουν και τα δύο στον ενικό...


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Συνήθως επηρεαζόμαστε από αυτά τα βοηθητικά των αγγλικών, ενώ (έχω την αίσθηση ότι) στα ελληνικά δεν είναι απαραίτητα.
Φυσικά μπορούν να μπούν και τα δύο στον ενικό


----------



## ireney

Ούτε στα Αγγλικά είναι απαραίτητα  Αλλά αλλάζουν την "ένταση" του "πρέπει" όπως και το "θα" στα Ελληνικά.
Αν πεις σε κάποιον "θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσαι" υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να τον ρίξεις στο φιλότιμο. Αν του πεις "πρέπει να ντρέπεσαι" μάλλον θα τσινίσει :d


----------



## metalika

Γεια, νομίζω ότι αποδίδεται '' ο λαός δεν πρέπει να φοβάται την κυβέρνηση αλλά η κυβέρνηση τον λαό''.


----------



## anthodocheio

Πραγματικά, πολύ καλύτερο metalika!


----------

